# Accès à macbidouille



## phylou-tournai (8 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour,
Je vais peut-être poser une question stupide, ou aborder un sujet interdit, tabou, mais voilà mon problème.
Depuis quelque temps, je n'arrive plus à me connecter à macbidouille...Réponse de Safari :
"Safari ne parvient pas à ouvrir la page : "http:www.macbidouille.com/" car il n'a pu se connecter au serveur "www.macbidouille.com"
Le problème est de mon côté, alors que je n'ai aucun problème pour aller me promener ailleurs, ou se situe chez macbidouille ?
Merci si vous me répondez


----------



## Grug2 (8 Novembre 2004)

Chez moi cela fnctionne, mais mets un certain temps à s'afficher.
essaye de vider le cache de safari, de faire la mise à jour de de macosX en 10.3.6 et ressaye.


----------



## phylou-tournai (8 Novembre 2004)

Bonsoir,
J'ai effectué la maj vers X 3.6 dimanche, je suis donc avec Safari 10.2.4.
Je viens de vider le cache safari, j'ai même tout ré-initialisé...Pour terminer, j'ai redémarré.
Je me connecte, ADSL, ethernet, tout est paramétré, en automatique, je me retrouve sur la page d'accueil de ...voui, macgénération...Je vous assure que c'est vrai..
Rien de nouveau sur la page d'accueil, j'essair de me connecter sur macbidouille... Rien à faire. Toujours le même message...
Qu'est ce que j'ai fait ???
Une petite visite à cuk, pas de pb. Gete-net ?? pareil. Google, cela roule, Wanadoo.. n'importe quoi, mais cela marche. Skynet ici en Belgique, c'est tout bon. Bon tout a l'air normal. Avant de virer mes cookies, j'ai repéré un cookie macbidouille de 16 octobre, et depuis rien de plus récent. Donc cela m... depuis le 16 octobre.
J'ai essayé de repartir avec explorer, et là, après avoir attendu un bon moment, avec un petite roue noire et blanche qui tourne, j'ai le message suivant qui s'affiche : "Autorisation d'accès refusée" 
Je suis un dangereux criminel et je l'ignore. On m'a déclaré indésirable la-bas ?????
Franchement, j'aimerai comprendre.
Si vous avez une explcation...
Bonne soirée.


----------



## Balooners (8 Novembre 2004)

Et si tu essaye ça : Macbidouille 

En mettant les 2 // après les 2 points ?


----------



## naas (8 Novembre 2004)

// :bebe:


----------



## phylou-tournai (9 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour,
Je crois avoir trouvé la solution. J'ai un système X.3 installé sur un DD externe en FW. Normalement, je n'utilise cette partition que pour la maintenance de mon disque interne.
Je me suis décidé ce matin à démarrer sur mon DD externe, et de me connecter, pour vois sur macbidouille. Et cela a marché. La différence entre mes deux disques ? Sur mon disque interne j'ai installé NetBarrier, et pas sur le disque externe qui n'existe que pour me dépanner, pas pour l'utilisation courante. Je dois avoir paramétré un peu trop "pointu".
Merci quand même d'avoir essayé de me dire ce qui se passait.
Bonne fin de journée à tous.


----------



## phylou-tournai (10 Novembre 2004)

Bonsoir,
Si cela intéresse quelqu'un, j'ai effacé NerBarrier, pour ensuite mr connexter sur macbidouiile, et cette foi-ci tout marche. Je vais me plonger dans la doc pour voir un peu où j'ai déraillé.
Bonne nuit à toute la communauté macgé et à la Suisse..


----------

